# JONSERED By Husky



## Cardo111

I stumbled on this at my local Costco seems like a pretty solid deal for $700. USD. A 24” machine with a 305cc Briggs engine, 23” intake height, headlight, one handed chute control, steel chute, a 3 year machine and a 5 year gearbox warranty. Tires are 13”, Images on Costco website and the photo on the box that this machine is sold in show power steering levers, however machine does not have them.


----------



## 1132le

good find find brother cardo
not a fan of the 12 inch impeller
the rest of the specs for the money are stellar
for someone who isnt comphy buying a better quality used blower for that money thats a useable blower with that engine

better then the 24 deluxe 254cc ariens imo or a similar toro
resale value whoever will be nill


----------



## GraphixLL

Haven't heard much about Jonsered snowblowers, but the 305cc motor and Costco return policy makes this really tempting. I just wish it had auto turn. Tough choice... debating between this, Toro 826 OXE, or Ariens 24 Deluxe...


----------



## orangputeh

geesus. compared to a 724 Honda at $2399


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

:welcome: to SBF GraphixLL

Can't say much about the Jonsered other than my old chainsaw is a monster. The Toro 826 has auto steering and with both the Toro and the Ariens you'll likely be so happy that returning it won't be an issue.

.


----------



## Zavie

GraphixLL said:


> Haven't heard much about Jonsered snowblowers, but the 305cc motor and Costco return policy makes this really tempting. I just wish it had auto turn. Tough choice... debating between this, Toro 826 OXE, or Ariens 24 Deluxe...


At $700 it's a nice buy. This model is made by Husqvarna and is quite interesting. The front panel with the light is like mine and it's similar to the current 300 series. The control panel is very much like the current 200 series Husqvarna. At 7 bills it comes in hundreds less than the Toro or Ariens you mentioned. My 924HVX has 16" wheels but only has 205cc. The 205cc has always done the job for me. I've had the bucket filled to the 21" height with medium weight snow and it's had no problem. I can't throw that much snow 50+ feet but then I don't have to. I live on a Cul-de-Sac and get some monster EOD piles that are handled by taking less than a full bucket. It works for me and is better than using a shovel. Here is a Costco video on assembly. To get to the video click on the *"View More Details"* and just scroll down to the video at the bottom of the page. www.costco.com/Jonsered-24"-305cc-2-Stage-Snow-Thrower.product.100427210.html

If you live in an area with moderate to heavy snows, and have a big area to clean then the Toro or Ariens will be worth the extra coin. If you live in an area with light to moderate snow, where a very heavy snow is out of the ordinary I could see this machine lasting 15+ years if maintained properly.


----------



## clifish

Saw this as well, does not seem to have any auto steer on it...only $699 here...still probably going with Ariens 28 sho


----------



## 1132le

clifish said:


> Saw this as well, does not seem to have any auto steer on it...only $699 here...still probably going with Ariens 28 sho


cl 28 sho is the right move imo
the jones boy will have no resale valve the 28 sho will always be worth between 500 and 700


----------



## Zavie

1132le said:


> cl 28 sho is the right move imo
> the jones boy will have no resale valve the 28 sho will always be worth between 500 and 700


Maybe in your neck of the woods it would be scrap metal but farther west to around here every time a two stage snowblower is listed in an estate sale it's one of the first things gone. No matter the brand, condition, or price. Gone, gone gone.... Although that's not a bad thing, then I'm not tempeted, lol.


----------



## vinnycom

there are levers on both sides of the handle, so it seems it does have some sort of clutch style steering mech.
from costco, for that price and youre looking for a new blower u really got nothing to lose. if it doesnt perform u can always return it, but i really cant see it not doing well.
it has most things i would want in a blower

in canada this is costcos best offering $850 +tx , YARDMAX 61 cm (24 in.) Dual-stage 7.0 HP 208 cc Gas Snow Blower w/out all the extras offered by the jonsered


https://www.costco.ca/YARDMAX-61-cm...208-cc-Gas-Snow-Blower.product.100378357.html


----------



## clifish

My vintage 1980's Craftsman has both levers, one is for auger drive and the other is wheel drive...no steering capability other than unlocking the wheels from each other. I have looked closely at the Jonered box and it does not show it.


I am not really worried about resale but want something that will last and work, just went to a dealer and looked at the 28 sho.....very nice. Now if your budget is below $1000 you won't find a bigger engine for the money than the costco one.


----------



## vinnycom

clifish said:


> My vintage 1980's Craftsman has both levers, one is for auger drive and the other is wheel drive...no steering capability other than unlocking the wheels from each other. I have looked closely at the Jonered box and it does not show it.
> 
> 
> I am not really worried about resale but want something that will last and work, just went to a dealer and looked at the 28 sho.....very nice. Now if your budget is below $1000 you won't find a bigger engine for the money than the costco one.


its the small finger lever visible in the pic, it has it on both sides, what else would they be there for. like i said, some sort of clutch, probably locking/unlocking the wheels which is steering, i'll take that over nothing, and its simple at its best, quick chute controls, light, electric start, fairly decent sized engine for $700us is a steal


----------



## clifish

OK that is interesting, I am curious as to why the box description nor the online description makes any reference to what those are


----------



## 1132le

I would say id it had steering mr cardo would surely said so
he is a details guy
dont see it having steering for 700


----------



## vinnycom

clifish said:


> OK that is interesting, I am curious as to why the box description nor the online description makes any reference to what those are





1132le said:


> I would say id it had steering mr cardo would surely said so
> he is a details guy
> dont see it having steering for 700


agreed....but the only time i seen those small finger levers was for some sort of wheel lock/unlock control on the fly for helping in steering, its my no means an auto steering mech(not cheap btw) but it is a type of steering control none the less in which none of the low cost budget snowblowers have

edit: i just dl the pdf, no mention of the levers or pics of it in the pdf ...odd, it could be an extra feature for costco buyers, who knows


----------



## tdipaul

A Briggs engine on the cheapie models and Chinese engines on the premium models

Boy how times have changed


----------



## nwcove

.......just a note to anyone who reads this thread in the future......DO NOT confuse this machine with a Huskee built machine.


----------



## vinnycom

im not in the camp of cheaper is worse. it all depends on the distrubuter, retail outlet, markup. costco usually buys direct, minimal markup or knows the retail price of said item and prices it accordingly.
if some other retailer priced it at $1100 does that make it a better machine for some....it seems so. if you dont know the actual wholsesale cost how would u rate a machine based just on its retail price.

u gotta compare apples to apples


----------



## 1132le

vinnycom said:


> im not in the camp of cheaper is worse. it all depends on the distrubuter, retail outlet, markup. costco usually buys direct, minimal markup or knows the retail price of said item and prices it accordingly.
> if some other retailer priced it at $1100 does that make it a better machine for some....it seems so, or if they splash "sale price" on it and make buyer think the seller think theyre giving it away, dont think so. if you dont know the actual wholsesale cost how would u rate a machine based on its retail price.
> 
> u gotta compare apples to apples



for 1100 its not worth it
the 28 sho is 1249
for 700 it is
i woudnt think it would go for more then 799 any place else
i would rate good just because of the engine size 305cc
how anybody could look at a cub cadet or troy bilt or anything thats mtd like and feel its better then a 28sho which is the same price or lower is beyond me


----------



## clifish

Correct! for $700 it probably is a great deal! compared to Ariens 28 SHO apples to oranges. I had a "in-law family" member who tossed a Troy Bilt blower after 3 years try and push a Home Depot Cub Cadet on me......from what I have researched they are both MTD???


----------



## 1132le

clifish said:


> Correct! for $700 it probably is a great deal! compared to Ariens 28 SHO apples to oranges. I had a "in-law family" member who tossed a Troy Bilt blower after 3 years try and push a Home Depot Cub Cadet on me......from what I have researched they are both MTD???


there all xxxx imo except
honda
yamaha
ariens
simplicity
toro


----------



## clifish

Actually if you go on the cosco sight and look at page 5 of the pdf it mentions those triggers are for steering right/left.....now really not bad for 
$750


----------



## Hereafter

$750 is the on-line price that includes delivery. It is $700 at Costco locations. I read of some folks bashing this Jonsered model on another forum. They claim that it was specially designed to be sold at Costco, and that putting the 305cc engine on a 24" Husqvarna frame (that was designed for a 208cc engine) is asking for big trouble down the road. I don't know if there is any truth to that, but this does look like a real bargain.


----------



## Cardo111

Hereafter said:


> $750 is the on-line price that includes delivery. It is $700 at Costco locations. I read of some folks bashing this Jonsered model on another forum. They claim that it was specially designed to be sold at Costco, and that putting the 305cc engine on a 24" Husqvarna frame (that was designed for a 208cc engine) is asking for big trouble down the road. I don't know if there is any truth to that, but this does look like a real bargain.


Agreed it is a very good deal. Personally I think the issue about the frame is malarkey, assuming it’s built on an ST200 series frame. Husky is still putting the 291cc LCT Gen II motor on this frame. Ariens used this same 291cc engine on their older Deluxe 30’s a few years ago. I imagine the 305cc Briggs is similar in weight. Husky frames get more substantial with their 300 series machines. This rumor was likely started by dealers who are concerned that they are losing some sales to Costco.


----------



## GraphixLL

Took a closer look at the controls today and there does not seem to be the turning/steering triggers mentioned in the previous posts.


----------



## 1132le

GraphixLL said:


> Took a closer look at the controls today and there does not seem to be the turning/steering triggers mentioned in the previous posts.





Mr cardo woudnt have missed that feature he would have yelling from the roof tops if it had trigger steering for 700


----------



## clifish

I am also heading to costco today for our usual after food shopping additional food shopping and will look also as they have one assembled, just for **** and giggles.


----------



## trellis

I saw this in-store and didn't notice the steering levers so I dismissed this even though the rest looked like a deal.

Then I noticed it on the Costco website and HEY! those look like steering levers. So I called Jonsered and waited for a tech to answer... nope, no power steering.

I think the problem is that Costco and Jonsered are using the wrong photos on their product pages, and the tech support at Jonsered mentioned that the Costco model has identical specs as the ST2361 with the exception of the 305cc engine:

https://www.jonsered.com/us/products/snow-blowers/st2361ep/961920075/

The next model upstream ST2368 does have power steering:

https://www.jonsered.com/us/products/snow-blowers/st2368ep/961920076/


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

clifish said:


> I had a "in-law family" member who tossed a Troy Bilt blower after 3 years try and push a Home Depot Cub Cadet on me......from what I have researched they are both MTD???


Yes they are but there isn't anything wrong with them that I'm aware of. I received a hand me down Troy that had a destroyed drive plate and a friction disc with no rubber due to my in-laws shifting on the fly and them not knowing that wasn't to be done.
I've been using that 24" machine to clean 300' of gravel driveway and a large turn around area for 5 years without any problems. I'll never say that the quality is high but my Troy/MTD gets the job done and if someone is throwing one out after three years it's likely they would have destroyed an Ariens, Toro or Honda in 4 or 5. Sometimes it's not the quality of the machine as much as the care an owner exercises in operation and maintenance that provides a reliable and long lasting machine.
I'd much rather have a well built of not over built machine with a huge engine but except for a few of the really cheaply made machines IMHO an average MTD or similar machine should last you a decade or two without giving you any problems if given reasonable care and maintenance.
Ok, my 2 cents are up.


----------



## clifish

Def no levers, there is a place for them where they once were..but what do expect for $700


----------



## Slinger

Yeah, the Costco assembly video online shows them building the correct model without steering control but the photo on the Costco website as well as a print ad that they have in their monthly Costco magazine clearly shows a model with the steering levers. I emailed Costco to tell them of these two incorrect advertisements and how misleading it was even though I realize that it's probably only snowblower geeks like us who would ever even notice something like that!


----------



## 1132le

Slinger said:


> Yeah, the Costco assembly video online shows them building the correct model without steering control but the photo on the Costco website as well as a print ad that they have in their monthly Costco magazine clearly shows a model with the steering levers. I emailed Costco to tell them of these two incorrect advertisements and how misleading it was even though I realize that it's probably only snowblower geeks like us who would ever even notice something like that!



the pdf on the website for the specs does not show the triggers


----------



## GeekOnTheHill

tdipaul said:


> A Briggs engine on the cheapie models and Chinese engines on the premium models
> 
> Boy how times have changed


I hate to say it, but I don't think I've ever owned a better small engine than the (Chinese) LCT 208cc on my ST-224. Except maybe for the Honda 160cc engine on my Husky lawnmower. But that's newer, so it's not a fair comparison. 

Richard


----------



## sscotsman

tdipaul said:


> A Briggs engine on the cheapie models and Chinese engines on the premium models
> 
> Boy how times have changed



yeah, that is weird to see! But I think what is actually happening is:


Cheapie models have the cheaper "lower-end" Briggs model, made in China.
Premium models have the higher-end engine, non-Briggs, also made in China! 


So both engines are made in China, one just happens to have a Briggs label on it..
but the Briggs label has sadly become irrelevant, in terms of quality level.


(im not saying the Briggs is bad, it probably isn't..its just that quality level no longer has anything to with "BriggsUSA-made versus China-made"..
10 years ago there was a large difference there..but no longer. Now we still have higher and lower quality, but they are *all* made in China, and the brand name has probably become fairly irrelevant..)



Scot


----------



## Cardo111

Here is a vid I took today on the JONSERED for Costco, quick vid in crowded Costco not the best quality but shows the triggerless machine.


----------



## vinnycom

imo u cant go wrong on specs, features, price and its from costco....... u use it, u dont like it? u return it for full refund


----------



## tdipaul

.

Is this a copy of a better known machine? 

How long will parts be available for? And from Whom?

Or is this another throwaway item for the Consumer

.


----------



## bigredmf

I swear I saw steering controls on the handlebars of the one i looked at locally

I took a picture of the price tag but did not include a full side view

Description reads manual steering. I am tempted to go tonight and look closer.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vinnycom

bigredmf said:


> I swear I saw steering controls on the handlebars of the one i looked at locally
> 
> I took a picture of the price tag but did not include a full side view
> 
> Description reads manual steering. I am tempted to go tonight and look closer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


if it mentions manual steering then it has trigger control steering and not auto steering like ariens autosteer. else they wouldnt mention steering at all.
imo


----------



## bigredmf

https://a.sellpoint.net/a/Jonsered+Snow+OM+8.21.18.pdf.pdf?spworld_assetname=JYq5WvgY.pdf

This is the manual for the one I saw at Costco

It clearly shows steering brakes.

I’ll have a hard time not buying one of these tomorrow!

Red


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nwcove

there was two of those machines at the local hardware store last winter, one red, one yellow, identical machines with different decals, sitting side by side, the red one was more expensive. both were mtd quality on the outside, no clue whats under the belly pan.


----------



## 1132le

bigredmf said:


> https://a.sellpoint.net/a/Jonsered+Snow+OM+8.21.18.pdf.pdf?spworld_assetname=JYq5WvgY.pdf
> 
> This is the manual for the one I saw at Costco
> 
> It clearly shows steering brakes.
> 
> I’ll have a hard time not buying one of these tomorrow!
> 
> Red
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It does not have steering sheesh


----------



## clifish

1132le said:


> It does not have steering sheesh


yes it has been confirmed by multiple people here (me included) that have put their hands on a machine that it does not have the triggers for turning. The pdf looks to have pulled some pics from previous models. If $700 is ur budget it will probably do well...I think I am still going to go with the Ariens 28 SHO


----------



## Cardo111

It has manual steering I thoroughly looked at the machine today. Unless the Costco feature sheet is inaccurate (very unlikely as power steering is a desirable feature). The only other possibility, again unlikely is the person who assembled it at Costco didn’t put them on and they are in the box. I believe another member who posted to this thread called the company to verify and was told this model does not include power-steering. This is a very solid deal for a new unit as you’d expect from Costco. After looking at the machine today I was impressed by the engine and the beefy looking gearbox. The visual cost cutting I saw outside of the 12 inch auger and impeller which still may perform well enough for many were the small 13 inch tires (though a nice X-Trac tread design) and the lack of power-steering/auto-turn.


----------



## Hereafter

Cardo111, thanks for confirming! The lack of a way to unlock the wheels for easier turning is a show stopper for me. I don't require the auto-turn feature as in the Ariens models, but manual steering soured me on this model, even with the great 305cc engine.


----------



## Slinger

[quotehttps://a.sellpoint.net/a/Jonsered+S...e=JYq5WvgY.pdf

This is the manual for the one I saw at Costco

It clearly shows steering brakes.

I’ll have a hard time not buying one of these tomorrow!

Red
][/quote]

The Jonsered part number for their 24" model with steering triggers is ST2261E*P*. This is not the model at Coctco.

The Jonsered part number for the Costco model is ST2261E. 

If you look at the Jonsered parts diagrams for each unit you will see that the non-Costco model shows on page 7, a part called "Control unit ASM lever pivot" (steering trigger assembly with levers, cables, etc.

The Costco model's parts diagram shows no such part.


----------



## MWise

Hi All --

Shopping for my first snowblower -- so appreciate all the info you all have provided...

The Jonsered/Husky is on my short list and I examined one pretty closely at Costco today. Here's what I came away with:

-- No triggers, no apparent power steering
-- Contrary to the pictures on the web-site, no heated grips -- there was no switch for them on the control panel
-- The Briggs 305cc motor is from their "Snowmover" line (Model 1450) and there is a sticker stating it is rated at 14.50 gross foot pounds of torque -- which seems quite good for the price
-- The upper discharge chute is all metal, but the lower piece -- where it attaches to the machine and is fed from the impeller -- is heavy plastic and fairly narrow in diameter (to increase discharge pressure?)
-- In store, it's $699

I had gathered enough information on it that a conversation with a couple looking for a replacement snowblower bought it on the spot. I was tempted. Like the added power represented by the bigger motor and feel it's pretty good value for the price. Comparing it with the "donor" Husky 224 and a Toro Power Max 824 OE -- both $100 more. I understand there are much more capable snowblowers in higher price ranges -- but these are the ones in my budget that appear to be solid, dependable, have well placed, solid controls (setting them and not having them move until I change them is a big deal) and will handle the roughly 60 inches of snow we get each winter where I live in MN. So, couple of questions:

Any more thoughts on the Husky 208CC motor versus the Toro 252 and the Briggs & Stratton powered Jonsered 305?
Thoughts on the controls? Like the Toro "joystick" -- though I somewhat question its durability -- and like the toothed set points on the Husky/Jonsered models

Thanks again for any additional insights.


----------



## Viper GTS

I bought one of these on Saturday based purely on the generally positive sentiment of this thread. Hope to pull it off the pallet/get it setup this weekend.

If anyone wants to see something specific I can probably get pictures, I won't actually be living in that house until early next week but I'll try to get shots of anything anyone wants.


----------



## Cardo111

Viper GTS said:


> I bought one of these on Saturday based purely on the generally positive sentiment of this thread. Hope to pull it off the pallet/get it setup this weekend.
> 
> If anyone wants to see something specific I can probably get pictures, I won't actually be living in that house until early next week but I'll try to get shots of anything anyone wants.


Congrats it looks like a solid machine. Please let us know how you like it.


----------



## still

1st time purchasing a snowblower. I purchased this model based on the reviews in this thread. I have run into 1 issue. Costco employees loaded the snowblower into my SUV. They stated there wasn't any fluids in the snowblower and turned the box on its side to make it fit more easily into the back. When I got home I could tell that there was definitely oil already in the snowblower and some had leaked out of the snowblower. What type of issues could this cause? Should i make sure oil did not get into certain parts? Should i spend the time to bring this back to Costco to exchange it for a new one, or will it be fine if I clean the oil spilled and then replace the oil?


----------



## rslifkin

Clean it up, fill the fluids to the proper levels and it'll probably be ok. I'd consider pulling the spark plug and pulling the engine over a couple of times just in case any oil made it into the cylinder (that'll clear out the excess). Worst case, it'll smoke for a minute or 2 at startup and then be fine. 

Can you tell what areas got oily from the spill?


----------



## still

rslifkin said:


> Clean it up, fill the fluids to the proper levels and it'll probably be ok. I'd consider pulling the spark plug and pulling the engine over a couple of times just in case any oil made it into the cylinder (that'll clear out the excess). Worst case, it'll smoke for a minute or 2 at startup and then be fine.
> 
> Can you tell what areas got oily from the spill?


Thank you for the response. The machine was leaning so the choke was closest to the ground. It looked like the oil came through the box that holds the choke. That piece is still a little oily but I will continue to clean it.


----------



## rslifkin

Ah, ok. It probably dripped out of the crankcase breather with terminates right at the air intake. That should be an easy cleanup and minimal to no risk of oil ending up anywhere that might cause problems.


----------



## JLawrence08648

Absolutely no problem. As Rislifkin stated, it may smoke a little for a couple of minutes. After the break in, switch to synthetic oil.


----------



## still

JLawrence08648 said:


> Absolutely no problem. As Rislifkin stated, it may smoke a little for a couple of minutes. After the break in, switch to synthetic oil.


Thanks again for your help. Should I be filling the oil with 5W-30 to start?


----------



## rslifkin

5W-30 is a perfectly good starting point.


----------



## grantd

Did they quit selling these already? I don't see them on the website anymore.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie

Jonsered Snowblowers huh? A little background on Jonsered they were a Swedish chainsaw company that made high quality saws before they were bought out by Husqvarna.

I owned a jonsered 2240 chainsaw i got a good deal on. it was the same saw as a husqvarna 440 with different plastics.

i am guessing the snowblower is pretty much the same as the comparable husqvarna model.


----------



## BobT

I ordered the Costco Jonsered 24" snowblower through Costco online in October and took delivery a few weeks ago at my place in Breckenridge CO. We are off to a fast start with winter this year in Summit County (Colorado) and I have had a chance to use it on clearing a couple of 10" snowfalls and also 20" EOD snow/ice piles left by the town plows. 

I'm very happy with this blower for the price that Costco charges. It had absolutely no problem clearing my drive and walks, and I decided to also clear a pedestrian bridge over the creek next to my place which had lots of packed snow and ice under fresh powder snowfall. The engine runs smooth and absolutely no problems with starting, so far.

As others have noted, this Jonsered unit does NOT include heated grips or power steering. I would appreciate the power steering for some of the close turns I have to make at my place----but it's nothing too difficult to manage with generous use of Reverse and some pre-planning for my routes. Fit and finish are very good on this unit, IMO. Setup took about an hour (mostly setting up the discharge chute and chute control cables). Shipping carton on a pallet was delivered to my house in perfect condition. No signs of rough handling in shipment.

Will see how this holds up long term. But IMO we're off to a good start...


----------



## BobT

grantd said:


> Did they quit selling these already? I don't see them on the website anymore.


I took delivery on a Costco Jonsered snow blower a few weeks ago, which I had ordered online in October. The online Costco site is out of stock right now, but the administrators told me that they expect to get additional stock during the month of November. (Someone in my neighborhood decided to get the Jonsered after taking my unit out for a test run.)

I'm pretty happy with my first uses of this blower at my place in the Colorado Rockies. Early start to winter here. Fit and finish on the Jonsered blower I received is very good.


----------



## orangputeh

BobT said:


> I took delivery on a Costco Jonsered snow blower a few weeks ago, which I had ordered online in October. The online Costco site is out of stock right now, but the administrators told me that they expect to get additional stock during the month of November. (Someone in my neighborhood decided to get the Jonsered after taking my unit out for a test run.)
> 
> I'm pretty happy with my first uses of this blower at my place in the Colorado Rockies. Early start to winter here. Fit and finish on the Jonsered blower I received is very good.


Please keep us informed on this. pros and cons as you put more hours on it.

people around here are asking me about cheaper good alternatives to the pricey Honda. 

thanks.


----------



## grantd

Can anyone comment on what I'm giving up going with this over the Toro 824 oe or ariens 24 classic?


----------



## bigredmf

Nothing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ross77

I just saw this today at Costco in Maple Grove Minnesota. $699. They didn’t have one put together but the price tag said it has manual steering. I was tempted by the price but I’m leaning towards a blower with power/auto steering. I don’t think the box will fit in my suv so I’d also have to rent a truck anyway.


----------



## grantd

If someone still has the box or goes to look at this in person would you mind measuring the box? I'm now leaning heavily towards this and it would be really convenient to bring it home in the back of my 09 ford escape.


----------



## Viper GTS

I no longer have the box but it barely fit in a 2005 Lexus GX. I would not expect it to fit in an escape, you should rent a truck.


----------



## grantd

Viper GTS said:


> I no longer have the box but it barely fit in a 2005 Lexus GX. I would not expect it to fit in an escape, you should rent a truck.


Thanks


----------



## fta

*Costco Jonsered one use feedback*

All, I bought the Jonsered from Costco on Wednesday and put it to use in northern NJ today for a wet snow of about 6 inches. This replaces my 15 years old blower that quits working. Major difference between this and my old one are:

1. This is 24 inch vs old one 27
2. This is 305CC vs old one 14 HP
3. This has only one speed to reverse vs the old one has two
4. this has no power steering vs the old one does
5. The box on the front is lower and wheels are smaller than the old one

I debated whether to repair the old one vs buying the new one that I know is smaller in capacity, but I am glad I went this way. One huge difference is the Jonsered throws snow twice as far as the old one. I do not know it is due to 305CC is far larger than the 14HP or some other design improvements, but this is just great, all the way into my neighbor's yard clearing a 5 foot tall retaining wall on the side of my driveway. 

Biggest Negative to me was the Jonsered has only one super slow speed for reverse, I guess it is for safety, but it should give us choices of at least two speeds if not three. It has the dead man switch already. My biggest concern was the lack of power steering before purchase, but that turns out to be less of an issue in practice.

One more note that it can only fit into my Honda Pilot sideways, not standing up. I read someone made the comment that oil was spilling while it was transported on its side. While it did have the oil in the engine already, as oppose to coming in a bottle, I did not see any spilled into the car and only a little bit on my driveway. Measuring the oil level before starting shows I do not need to add any more. 

If you do not mind a couple more back and forth due to the narrower path, I think this is a winner at a great price.


----------



## 1132le

Old blower 14 hp?


----------



## fta

1132le said:


> Old blower 14 hp?


sorry about that, 9.5 HP. Not sure where I got 14 from....:smile2:


----------



## surrydog

When I click on your link I get a message, "Product not Found." Could really use a video on assembly, but nothing on the Costco site, the Jonsored site, You Tube, and Jonsored 800 number was no help.


----------



## Phesiic

fta said:


> Biggest Negative to me was the Jonsered has only one super slow speed for reverse, I guess it is for safety, but it should give us choices of at least two speeds if not three. It has the dead man switch already. My biggest concern was the lack of power steering before purchase, but that turns out to be less of an issue in practice.


Thank you for all of the detailed information and conversation in this thread. I came here specifically to have questions answered about this Jonsered model. This will be my first decent snowblower. Another blower I am looking at does have the the two different reverse speeds. With the mention above of this only having the one reverse sped, is this something that should deter me from purchasing this one vs. the other with two reverse speeds? Thanks in advance.


----------



## grantd

Phesiic said:


> is this something that should deter me from purchasing this one vs. the other with two reverse speeds?


I'm still considering this one so can't speak from experience but unless the area that you're clearing is a tricky shape or there are big limitations as to where you can pile snow I wouldn't think it would be all that big of a deal. usually you're just backing up enough to turn around.


The only remaining thing that is giving me hesitation is whether or not I'm going to run into issue in the future getting parts / someone to work on it if something should happen. This comment from Paul at the blog movingsnow.com (not sure of his reputation) is somewhat reinforcing that concern.



> Hi Glenn, Jonsered is one of the brand names owned by Husqvarna. The other name they use on inexpensive snow blowers is Poulan Pro. That said,
> 
> Every year Costco talks a manufacturer into selling them a snow blower they can sell cheap – yet make tons of money on. It’s usually a brand you recognize but there is always something weird about it. In this case, it’s a standard snowblower – very much like your Craftsman – with an oversized engine.
> 
> So, if you buy it you will get a snow blower that will blow snow farther than your old machine but it will have no more capacity. You may also have more problems with breaking belts on that machine because the engine has much more power than what the snow blower was designed for. Since you bought it at Costco it will have no support. If it breaks you will have to find a Jonsered snow blower dealer to get parts or have it repaired. Costco may have a great warranty but does that warranty cover gas powered equipement? Will the replace it if it doesn’t start? Will they repair it or is it farmed out to someplace that will let your snow blower sit out back for 6 months before it gets fixed?
> 
> 
> Good Luck with that.


Link to that post, search for "jonsered" to jump to the spot


Can anyone comment on whether or not that is a valid concern that I should be nervous about?


----------



## vinnycom

u can return a gas powered machine to costco. my bro returned a 2 yr old gas powered lawnmower with a bent shaft, yup, he hit a stump, they refunded him the original amount cause he kept the receipt, else refund based on lowest ever price afaik.
membership has its privileges.


----------



## Phesiic

grantd said:


> I'm still considering this one so can't speak from experience but unless the area that you're clearing is a tricky shape or there are big limitations as to where you can pile snow I wouldn't think it would be all that big of a deal. usually you're just backing up enough to turn around.


Thanks for the reply, Grantd! From what you've described I don't see myself having any real issues with the single speed reverse. My driveway and sidewalk are pretty standard and straightforward in design. I think I will buy it and test it out. If for some reason the reverse, or some other function, does not seem comfortable for me I will return it to Costco.


----------



## surrydog

Did you end up purchasing the Jonsered snow blower from Costco? I just purchased one but am having second thoughts>


----------



## Wobby

I bought and assembled it - first two-stage for me. 
We’ve got a winter storm watch here in Michigan tomorrow so probably will have a chance to use it —

Need to go buy a new gas can; also it says it shipped with oil so the manual may be wrong ...?

And I’m a smart guy, but I can’t interpret the images that explain how to steer left or right. Perhaps the snowblower needs to be running for this ?


----------



## Phesiic

I just purchased mine today. I hope to assemble it tomorrow.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

:welcome: to SBF Wobby

.


----------



## jpor1018

*Jonsered by Husky*

Who fixes these machines bought from the big box stores other than a dealer.


----------



## Cardo111

jpor1018 said:


> Who fixes these machines bought from the big box stores other than a dealer.


Not sure if I understand your question. Any small engine mechanic should be able to fix them. In addition to your authorized Husky/Briggs dealer.


----------



## zandor

Phesiic said:


> Thank you for all of the detailed information and conversation in this thread. I came here specifically to have questions answered about this Jonsered model. This will be my first decent snowblower. Another blower I am looking at does have the the two different reverse speeds. With the mention above of this only having the one reverse sped, is this something that should deter me from purchasing this one vs. the other with two reverse speeds? Thanks in advance.


Slow or otherwise lousy reverse isn't necessarily a deal killer. It depends a lot on the shape of the area you're clearing and how big/strong/in-shape you are. Reverse gears are rarely even close to the speed of the higher forward gears on snow blowers. I have an Ariens Platinum 24 SHO EFI and rarely use the reverse gear unless I'm backing up more than 10 feet or so. Granted it's just a 24", but it's about as big as 24" machines get. Otherwise I find it easier (well, more like faster) to just disengage the drive mechanism and drag it backwards rather than mucking around changing gears twice.


----------



## sidewinder

Well after reading this thread I decided to look closer and went to the Costco website. The model listed in the first post isn't showing up on their website, but they have two other models. A 24" with 208cc and a 27" with 254cc and both models state they have heated handles and power steering. 24" is $899 and the 27" is $999. Thought this might help someone that is on the fence about this brand at Costco.


----------



## z28lt1

sidewinder said:


> Well after reading this thread I decided to look closer and went to the Costco website. The model listed in the first post isn't showing up on their website, but they have two other models. A 24" with 208cc and a 27" with 254cc and both models state they have heated handles and power steering. 24" is $899 and the 27" is $999. Thought this might help someone that is on the fence about this brand at Costco.


Good catch. So seems like, at least on-line, the big engine 24" was a short-time thing. Not sure if the new offerings are as compelling for their price points.


----------



## grantd

Wobby said:


> And I'm a smart guy, but I can't interpret the images that explain how to steer left or right. Perhaps the snowblower needs to be running for this ?


There was some confusion early on but this model doesn't have any sort of power steering you just have to push right or left manually.

Did you end getting to a chance to try it out?


----------



## Phesiic

I have purchased and assembled mine (24", 305 cc, Costco $699). Assembly was very easy. I have been busy but hope to gas it up and start the engine tomorrow. As has been clarified in prior posts, this particular machine (Jonsered ST2261e) does not have power steering. Looking at the operator manual, the attached image I suppose could be pretty misleading with its steering illustrations. I will follow up after I start it up.


----------



## 1132le

z28lt1 said:


> Good catch. So seems like, at least on-line, the big engine 24" was a short-time thing. Not sure if the new offerings are as compelling for their price points.


The others are not even close to worth it


----------



## Phesiic

Quick follow up - we got some snow this weekend here in MN, so I was able to go out twice and clear it with the Jonsered (about 4 in each time). It started each time on the first pull. All of the controls were relatively simple to use. My wife even took it out was able to maneuver it just fine (first time using a snow blower). I am curious to see how well it does with larger amounts of snow at once (10in+).

In relation to an earlier question, the unit will not turn without the engine running.


----------



## oboedeb

Well, I just saw the ad for the Jonsered ST2368EP at Costco w/rebate $700, free shipping. Going to chance it. Will report back after snow flies in Chicago. Parts house said most parts are Husqv. now. 27" 252cc. Keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## cranman

Just my observations from trying to fix and bail out consumers who buy Husqvarna products.....I really like their lawn mowers up to 2014..not so much now. I hate their snowblowers...Poulan, and Jonsered included.....Just TRY to get parts for a 5 yr old Husky product...NLA.....screw that...the build quality is about equal to MTD...but at least MTD has parts available......No thanks...I won't even work on them...


----------



## trellis

Here’s the model they are selling on the east coast. This year it includes steering.


----------



## Dauntae

The sign says Briggs but the engine is set up exactly like LCT ???? Did someone goof????


----------



## oboedeb

yes they're selling that in the midwest too. The Jonsered is online only. I realize there is risk. I called a parts house before I ordered, and was told that most J parts are cross listed as H parts now. At $700, We decided to risk it.


----------



## skypros

Yesterday Morning (10.7.19) I received a Costco Email (Find Exclusive Deals at the Member Appreciation Savings Event! Starts Now!)
In it there was the:
Jonsered Two Stage Snow Thrower
$100 Off

In the morning It had two models available:
27" ST2368EP for $699 (after $100 Off) 254cc engine
30" ST2376EP for $799 (after $100 Off) 291cc engine
https://www.costco.com/Jonsered-30"-291cc-Two-Stage-Snow-Thrower.product.100506564.html

I went about my day..... and later in the afternoon I checked the costco deal.... And the 27" was no longer offered. And the Costco webpage that had the deal... can not be found. But what I can remember is there were about 30 reviews with about 4.5 stars. The 27" had 15" X-track tires..... while the 30" has 16" X-track tires
Both the 27" and the 30" had the same features (heated grips, power steering).

 I am 6'3" tall...... and LEANING OVER manhandling a snowblower gets old real quick..... What I really liked on the Jonsered snow throwers is that they have Adjustable Handles ! Hopefully they will rise enough for me. 



At $800 for a 30" snow thrower with all the bells and whistles for $800 sure looks like a ****-of-a-good-deal to me!


Looks like the deal ends *10.11.19* (long as supplies last.... and the 27" did not last long) Ordered last night (10.7.19) and this morning as I am writing this post, I received an email that the 30" snow thrower I ordered has shipped !


----------



## Dauntae

Hopefully it comes in and ready to go, nice machines and I am sure all the Husqvarna parts will work much like the craftsman blowers made by them. Great price though for a 30”


----------



## oboedeb

oboedeb said:


> Well, I just saw the ad for the Jonsered ST2368EP at Costco w/rebate $700, free shipping. Going to chance it. Will report back after snow flies in Chicago. Parts house said most parts are Husqv. now. 27" 252cc. Keeping fingers crossed.


BTW, we ordered the 27" and the sale was confirmed, then they said they couldn't fill the order, and offered the 30' FOR THE SAME $700 price! It's too dang big, but throws plenty.


----------

